# Lüftersteuerung für NZXT X53 funktioniert nicht



## Deschno (19. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen neuen PC mit der Kraken X53 gegönnt. Der Pc wurde von einem externen Anbieter zusammengebaut.
Aber leider kann ich die Lüfter nicht ansteuern. Mainboard ist ein MSI X570 Gaming Edge Wifi und CPU ist ein Ryzen 7 5800x.
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist die AIO folgendermaßen angeschlossen:
-USB Kabel ist am "JUSB2" Port vom Mainboard angeschlossen. (Hab ich vom JUSB1 an den JUSB2 gehängt um zu sehen ob es was bringt)
-SATA Kabel ist direkt am Netzteil dran.
-Pumpe ist am "PUMP_FAN1" Port angeschlossen.
-Die Lüfter sind über den Lüfter Splitter am "CPU_FAN1" Port angeschlossen.

In der NZXT CAM Software  wird nur die Pumpe angezeigt und ist entsprechend steuerbar.
Speedfan funktioniert anscheinend nicht mit dem Mainboard und zeigt mir nur die Festplatte an.
Argus Monitor funktioniert zwar und erkennt auch die X53 aber auch hier wird mir nur die Pumpe angezeigt.

Hat jemand eine Idee was hier das Problem sein könnte? Sollte ich die Pumpe mal an den CPU Port anschließen? Werden die Lüfter dann an einen Systemlüfter Port angeschlossen?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2020)

Bekommst im Bios nichts angezeigt? Denn wenn du am CPU-Fan dran bist dann sollten sich die Lüfter auch übers Bios des Mainboards ansteuern lassen. Hersteller von Mainboards haben hierzu auch odt eine Software und dann lassen sich die Lüfter auch über Windows ansteuern. Aber ich würde es zunächst mit dem Bios versuchen, denn solche Tools können manchmal andere Nachteile mit sich bringen.


----------



## Deschno (19. Dezember 2020)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Leider funktioniert auch irgendwie der Monitor nicht im Bios. Ich komme wohl rein mit entf aber der Bildschirm bleibt einfach schwarz. Ist über Displayport angeschlossen. Ich muss mal schauen ob ich hier noch nen  dvi Kabel habe. Ich muss dazu sagen das die mitgelieferte Grafikkarte einen Transportschaden hat und Ich  derzeit meine alte gtx 970 verwenden muss. Puh, leider derzeit etwas ein Problem PC.
EDIT:  Im MSI Dragon Center wird die CPU Lüftergeschwindigkeit angezeigt, steuern kann man die hier aber nicht.
EDIT2: Habe die Lüftersteuerung im Dragon Center gefunden, das funktioniert ganz gut soweit.


----------

